# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  hi

## juljan muka

pershendetje te gjitheve , jam nje maturant i gjimnazit Isa Boletini ne Paskuqan 2 , sapo plotesova formularin a2 dhe i rendita deget:
informatike ekonomike
inxh ndertimi
informatike 
jam shume ne dyshim per renditjen e deges se dyte dhe te trete? a kam vepruar drejt ? ju lutem me thoni dicka ?

----------


## didii

varet se ke ti referon me shum? tek cila do ti te studjosh me shum?

----------


## juljan muka

me se shumti dua informatike ekonomike dhe per te jam si sifurt qe me plq , por per te dyten dhe te treten e kam fjalen , cila dege te ofron mundesi punesimi me shume ?

----------


## didii

te dyja jane dege shum te mira! cfar te pelqen nga informatik ekonomik? punon me kompjuterin, e ke pasjon? apo ekonomine, ne shkolle ne gjimnaz, pra e bazon diku pelqimin tend apo thjesht se eshte dege e mire..?

----------


## arba.t

> me se shumti dua informatike ekonomike dhe per te jam si sifurt qe me plq , por per te dyten dhe te treten e kam fjalen , cila dege te ofron mundesi punesimi me shume ?


per mendimin tim zgjidh te dytin Informatik...ka me shume mundesi punesimi se sa Inxh ndertimi...

----------


## juljan muka

un tashme e kam plotasuar formularin , njs , me pelqen te merrem me pc , programe  dhe gjithcka ka te bej me te , gjithashtu adhuroj dhe ekonomine dhe boten e biznesit, prandaj te paren hodha informatik ekonomike ,, 6300 pike kam, jam 53,3 pike siper , shpresoj te mos rriten piket kete vit ,,

----------


## tutankamon

mire se na ardhe djale..
nese te duhet ndihme per femra, pije alkolike, kokaine,ashash  etj etj  jemi gati ndersa per te tjera gjej nanji forum tjeter lale ose drejtuju paskuqan 1 shit se vallahi ktu sbo hajer,,pp
kalofsh bukur,,

----------


## didii

> un tashme e kam plotasuar formularin , njs , me pelqen te merrem me pc , programe  dhe gjithcka ka te bej me te , gjithashtu adhuroj dhe ekonomine dhe boten e biznesit, prandaj te paren hodha informatik ekonomike ,, 6300 pike kam, jam 53,3 pike siper , shpresoj te mos rriten piket kete vit ,,


Dega e pare eeshte shum e mire  :buzeqeshje:  un uroj qe ta kapesh kete dege  :buzeqeshje: 
Nese nuk kap kete dege, do kalosh tek inxhineria e ndertimit, eshte dege shum e mire, dhe e vleresuar, por a ke pak prirje , intuit apo imagjinate per vizatime formash gjeometrike? 

Cdo gje varet nga ty se ke ke deshire, me cfar ke deshire te meresh...
 Un kam mbaruar informatike,eshte dege e bukur, por besoj se nga radhitja qe i ke bere si dhe nga piket qe ke do pozicjonohesh te e para ose tek e dyta!

Duket pak e cuditshme zgjedhja jote e dyte, pra inxhineria e nderitmit kur preferon kompjuterat (nese pelqen dhe projektet ne regull,pasi edhe inxhineria si dege eshte shum e mire)

edhe informatika eshte dege e mire

Nga piket duket se je djal studjoz, do te keshilloja ta merje me sportivitet, kudo qe te dali,kushdo qe te te dali,mendoje qe ajo ishte me e mira per ty dhe vazhdo aty te dalesh sa me mir  :buzeqeshje: 
Beesoj tek e para ose e dyta do ngelesh, jo me posht,nese do, lufto dhe me shtesat per te aritur inf eko!
Te uroj suksese, na thuaj si do dalesh

----------


## _MALSORI_

> me se shumti dua informatike ekonomike dhe per te jam si sifurt qe me plq , por per te dyten dhe te treten e kam fjalen , 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				cila dege te ofron mundesi punesimi me shume
> 			
> 		
> 
>  ?



asnjera nuk te ofron mundesi punesimi julian..ne shtet fiton vend pune ai qe ka mik..keshtu veprohet ne shqiperi..po te jesh me ata qe ju duhen votat edhe brryl te jesh behesh keshilltar apo kryetar..sa per privatin nuk eshte ndonje treg kush e di sa i madh por ama ata marrin asat..keshtu qe per ty nuk ka shume rendesi se cfare dege zgjedh por rendesi cfare rezultatesh arrin..mbaje mend..gjithmone fiton i pari..i dyti dhe i treti marrin medalje por jo si e te parit..i katerti e me rradhe jane per te plotesuar garen..mundohu te jesh i pari kudo qe te studiosh..te pakten ke cfare tregon kur te ballafaqohesh me dike..mos studio per tu punesuar , studio per tu pregatitur per jeten ,,

----------


## juljan muka

flm shum per keshillen , po un jam shume mire ne format gjeometrike ,, e adhuroj matematiken , madje kam fituar vendin e pare ne olimpiaden e matematiekes ne fazen e dyte ne tirane qark,  un kam ndermend te luftoj me a3 per info ekonomike po nuk e kapa me a2, po a me humbet dega qe kam kapur me a2 , po nuk kapa gje me a3 ?
vertet em plq kompjuterat , te punoj me to ,, por pas info ekonomike me plq inxh ndertimi ,,, thjesht informatike mu duk shum pak pike dhe prandaj e hodha te treten

----------


## juljan muka

po un me ate parim udhehiqem ne jete , un mesoj qe te jem i afte neser pasneser kur te kem 1 vend pune , ta mbaj ate me meritat e mia , nuk e dua shkollen thjesht per diplome.
dhe sa per alkool femra dhe keshtu gjarash skam nevoj te kerkoj ndihme se i di vet keto pune , thjesht jam ne merak per degen qe do kap dhe kaq,.

----------


## didii

> flm shum per keshillen , po un jam shume mire ne format gjeometrike ,, e adhuroj matematiken , madje kam fituar vendin e pare ne olimpiaden e matematiekes ne fazen e dyte ne tirane qark,  un kam ndermend te luftoj me a3 per info ekonomike po nuk e kapa me a2, po a me humbet dega qe kam kapur me a2 , po nuk kapa gje me a3 ?
> vertet em plq kompjuterat , te punoj me to ,, por pas info ekonomike me plq inxh ndertimi ,,, thjesht informatike mu duk shum pak pike dhe prandaj e hodha te treten


me duket se nuk e ke te fituar degen e are nese vazhdon me a3, per siguri pyet ne shkoll per kete gje, ose shih tek mash!
informatika mbase vleresohet pak ketu,por gjithsesi mos e shih nga kerkesat, akoma ne shqipri nuk jemi aq te zhvilluar ne teknologji!
Gjithsesi, per asgje mos u dekurajo, cdo kush te dali mere si te mirqene qe ajo ishte me e mira dhe per te duhet te luftosh

----------


## juljan muka

njs se pyes ne shkolle,,, ate kam ndermend te bej , secila dege te dale nuk do behem pishman ,, por do luftoj per te qe te dal nder me te miret en ate dege

----------


## didii

suksese, dhe na thuaj perfundimin, naten

----------


## juljan muka

flm , ok pa merak do ta them ,, naten edhe ti

----------


## Bledi Xhindi

Pershendetje me mesatare 8.5 e kap dot IT pra inforatiken ?
Dhe me mesatare 9 perseri a e kap dot?
Ne Universitetin e Tiranes

----------

